# Pre cycle pic



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

just started my cycle of sust and dbol last week had this one taken on a camera phone at work a couple of weeks ago,bit of a sh1t pic really i'll get some better post cycle ones bit embarressed postin it lol 

stats

5"11

13.5st=190ish LBS 85ish KG

arms 16"

legs 26"

chest 45"

forearms 14"

all measurements cold as is photo


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Why, I think you look good.

Nice shoulders and biceps.

Nice forearms too.

26" legs, show the legs!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i'll try and get a better one up 2mrw the light wasn't very good i think that pic makes me look smaller than i am or maybe i'm just small


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You dont look small.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

You look good mate. Wait until the gear kicks in.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Those are some massive forearms. Man, I wish I was younger!

Well, not really, I made some really bad mistakes when I was young.

Anyway, I think you look good with good potential.

Cheers


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Holy fcuk you look good. Awsome mate. Why didn't you post earlier? Sh1t you look good. Very big arms mate. The only weakness that I can see which is minor is your bovine face...........lol I bet you drive the cows crazy


----------



## ShowMe (Sep 23, 2004)

Ugly as fcuk....but great arms!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

he's some better ones


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

more pics


----------



## Anders (Jul 13, 2003)

winger said:


> The only weakness that I can see which is minor is your bovine face...........


lol. I tend to disagree, I think he's got quite a lot of meat on his face. lol

Looking good diary - excellent foundation for serious growth there.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice bi peaks, massive forearms, massive lats. Massive body


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

AussieMarc said:


> Nice bi peaks, massive forearms, massive lats. Massive body


I would do you but Jimmy might get jelous...........lol


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Haha Winger.. You worry me sometimes


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

AussieMarc said:


> Haha Winger.. You worry me sometimes


Thanks I think:confused:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Why, I think you look good.
> 
> show the legs!


Yeah show the legs man, all three of em!  Na good build mate, how longs your cycle for? how long you been lifting?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, those forearms are pretty impressive.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

trainin for just over 2years solidly in the gym plus another 2pi55in around at home with dumbells any bars,got no quad shots but got a calf one i'll post up,

cycle is dbol 1-6 20mgED

sust 250mg every 5 days 1-8

always trained forearms when i was little my dad had massive forearms so i trained em to b like his! lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

not a great pic but here goes!

i'll get some quad shots post cycle boys and girls

hacks thanks for the pm lol!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice socks.......just kidding. Good calf mate!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

quality calf, wondered what the hell it was for a split second.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

looking good there barry, i am also curious why you never posted earlier.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

cheers killer, dunno man still think i look small bro, should have some good post cycle pics fingers crossed!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You do look good.

I have massive calves but usually fat guys do have those

Nice calf by the way bro.

Dammit, youth has such an advantage over us old guys!.......................  .......Its ok!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Get a room............lol


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

really good pics mate, u look good


----------



## CRMon1 (Sep 23, 2004)

Looks great! Lots of good muscle to work with.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

diary barry said:


> not a great pic but here goes!
> 
> i'll get some quad shots post cycle boys and girls
> 
> hacks thanks for the pm lol!


The calf looks like a backward shoe horn


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Good pics m8, looks like you have really put some hard work in!

I think your weight is wrong though as we are the same height and all of your stats are an inch or two bigger than mine yet I weigh 7kg more?

Think you are heavier than you thought, or maybe I eat too many pies  

Congrats

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

5"10.5 shorter than i thought 

14st6lb=200ish LBS 85ish KG

arms 17"

legs 27"

chest 48"

forearms 14.5"

thats the same measurements as in this pic those stats were a few months and a few sust shots back 

maybe u are a fat boy!! or need to curl a big one out


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

front pic


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

diary barry said:


> maybe u are a fat boy!! or need to curl a big one out


Lol Barry!

Yeh maybe I need more fibre?  Good pics & stats well done mate.

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol 

cheers doc! its probably those strawberry fridge milkshakes!.... remember were always watching!!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

diary barry said:


> lol
> 
> cheers doc! its probably those strawberry fridge milkshakes!.... remember were always watching!!


Hmm never gonna drop that are we?  It was my girlfriends!!!!! .....HONEST! AHH fcuk it, Bloomin internet clever****s 

lol

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Berry, what the hell happened to you. You look like you put 40 pounds of muscle on. Damn are you on cycle now?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol na finished a about a month and 3/4 ago... did a little one didnt have much money so did 10 shots of sust and 100 dbol,thats it.. pic was taken post cycle aswell, grew really well cant complain really, no sides but i'm not a fan of clomid they taste rank man, gonna run another one when i finish uni in may so i can abuse my kitchen and gym with no stress hassels!  thanks for the kind words


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

diary barry said:


> thanks for the kind words


Kind words nothing. I cant believe the transformation. Damn, I will never post again after looking at that pic.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, Impressive.

You are leaner and more muscular.

Damn youth! 

Just kidding.

Damn youth! :boohoo:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Wow, Impressive.
> 
> You are leaner and more muscular.
> 
> ...


Can I ask who is your Dr.?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

looking really good matey.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump again for the good work Dirty.

Man, cant get over how much you grew.

Next cycle you should do a tren test cycle.........

I have a feeling you would get pretty massive on that one.

Bump that with some dbol (works for you anyway), that would do a job big time.

Look oh sooo good bro>


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol bringin this one up from the dead! lol 

not sure about tren yet probably do TNT xmas time 2005,

i just got

15 iranian enan 250

10ml GL deca 200/ml

and some dbol.. so gonna run that probably march time

something 1-8 [email protected]

1-5 deca @400

1-4 Dbol 30mg

7-9 Dbol 30mg

clomid&proviron PCT with nolva on hand

nice a short should do the job tho

Gonna finish the deca at least 2 weeks b4 the test

i know people (including u hacks) have had problems with deca but its a classic mass cycle..happy with another 8/10Lbs post cycle to bump me upto 15st (210ish Lbs) and wanna stay the same BF maybe lean out abit more?? got some GL clen also but not sure if i'll run it or not??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> something 1-8 [email protected]
> 
> 1-5 deca @400
> 
> ...


So you only do one cycle a year?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> something 1-8 [email protected]
> 
> 1-5 deca @400
> 
> ...


I would drop the dbol like week 5-6,

Go ahead and take your Deca (love to hate that stuff).... 

But I would add some winney week 8-10 @ 25-50mg.

PCT week 2-3 (3 for me but im not you)>>>>>>>>>> :beer:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah winger one cycle a year for the last 2yrs now gonna do 2 this year one in march and one in december i think.....

yeah i was thinkin about changin to winny scott??


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

baz, wtf? why the ^**&*(& (&(*& didnt you post earlier? Dam you look good. Love the vascularity of the forearm also. Prob see you on msn later mate.


----------

